# Tại sao bạn nên chọn tạo QR Code tại website 9QRCode.com?



## thanhmai2501 (3/12/20)

_Giữa vô vàn các địa chỉ cung cấp dịch vụ *tạo QR Code* trên thị trường hiện nay, cái tên 9QRCode.com là cái tên nổi bật hơn cả. Lý do là bởi website này hỗ trợ người dùng tạo mã QR miễn phí, đồng thời đem lại nhiều lợi ích nổi bật sau. Cùng với chúng tôi khám phá ngay dưới bài viết sau bạn nhé!_

*9QRCode.com hỗ trợ người dùng tạo QR Code khác nhau*
Dù là website tạo mã QR Code miễn phí nhưng 9QRCode.com vẫn đem lại cho người dùng trải nghiệm chất lượng không thua kém các phần mềm thu phí khác. Điển hình là website hỗ trợ người dùng tạo ra đa dạng các kiểu mã QR Code khác nhau cho từng mục đích cụ thể.
Có thể là *tạo QR Code* bằng văn bản, URL hoặc tạo QR bằng số điện thoại, wifi, tin nhắn,...Tất cả đều được lưu vào danh thiếp hoặc banner quảng cáo để người dùng tiện sử dụng.




_9QRCode.com hỗ trợ người dùng tạo ra mã QR Code khác nhau_​*9QRCode.com cung  cấp tính năng tạo mã QR Code nâng cao*
Nếu người dùng muốn tạo QR Code độc đáo và trông đẹp mắt hơn, website 9QRCode.com sẽ cung cấp tính năng nâng cao. Người dùng chỉ việc truy cập đường link của website, sau khi giao diện hiện lên, hãy nhấn vào mục "Nâng cao (Icon, màu, logo).

Ngay lập tức, hệ thống sẽ hiển thị đầy đủ các tính năng nâng cao gồm: Logo, biểu tượng, hình ảnh,...vào trong mã QR Code. Người chơi tham khảo và lựa chọn màu sắc sinh động để tạo ra các mã QR phù hợp nhất.

*9QRCode.com hỗ trợ tạo QR Code tình yêu để tỏ tình*
QR Code ngày nay không chỉ sử dụng để kiểm kê hàng hóa mà còn được giới trẻ sáng tạo để làm công cụ tỏ tình vô cùng độc đáo và hiệu quả. Và dĩ nhiên, website 9QRCode.com cũng không thể bỏ qua hottrend này để thu hút người dùng.

Tại giao diện của 9QRCode.com, người chơi dễ dàng sử dụng và tạo ra các mã QR Code tình yêu sinh động, nội dung hấp dẫn để gửi lời yêu thương tới nửa kia. Bạn có thể tạo ra các mã QR code tại web 9QRCode.com trên máy tính bảng, điện thoại di động hoặc máy tính một cách dễ dàng.




_9QRCode.com hỗ trợ tạo QR Code tình yêu để tỏ tình_​*Giao diện website 9QRCodecom đơn giản, dễ hiểu*
Web 9QRCode.com còn được người dùng đánh giá cao ở giao diện thiết kế khoa học, đơn giản, dễ hiểu và dễ nhớ. Người chơi chỉ cần truy cập vào đường link của website, đảo mắt nhìn qua một lượt đã có thể nắm rõ cách thức tiến hành tạo QR Code tại 9QRCode. Thậm chí, còn có thể thỏa sức sáng tạo, tận dụng tối đa các tính năng nâng cao trên Web để tạo ra mã QR đẹp, độc đáo.

*Quy trình tạo QR Code tại 9QRCode.com nhanh chóng*
Tại website 9QRCode.com. người chơi chỉ mất từ 1-5 phút đã có được cho mình một mã QR Code ưng ý. Cụ thể:

●      Trước tiên, người dùng tìm link vào truy cập vào Website 9QRCode.com.

●      Khi giao diện website hiện lên, người dùng sẽ lựa chọn nội dung mình thích để tạo ra mã QR Code. Có thể là dạng email, dạng website hoặc dạng văn bản.

●      Sau khi chọn xong nội dung tạo mã QR Code, người dùng hãy chọn sản phẩm tải xuống. Có thể lựa chọn QR động hoặc QR tĩnh tùy thích.

●      Cuối cùng, người dùng chỉ việc nhấn vào dòng chữ tạo mã QR để có hình ảnh mã QR Code. Lúc này người dùng sẽ nhận được ngay hình ảnh QR mà mình mong muốn để tải về máy.




_Quy trình tạo mã QR Code tại 9QRCode.com nhanh chóng_​Vậy là chúng tôi đã chia sẻ xong một số lý do cơ bản giải thích vì sao bạn nên chọn *tạo QR Code* tại website 9QRCode.com mà không phải phần mềm khác. Chúc các bạn có nhiều trải nghiệm thú vị khi tạo mã QR tại kênh website này.


----------

